# Lip Pencils



## anickia (Jun 21, 2007)

Any suggestions on lip pencils besides "Chestnut". This seem to be the only on the MA's know of for me. NC45


----------



## TangoMango (Jun 21, 2007)

I like Cork and Subculture. I'm hoping to get more in the future and get some pink lipliners that work for my skintone.


----------



## Bey28 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm NC45: I have cork (works for anything neutral IMO), vino (anything pink, plum, or red, but it needs to blended well or yikes! you will have some bold lips) and plum. HTH


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2007)

vino, bbq, nightmoth.. i love vino and nightmoth!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 21, 2007)

In the M A C Cremestick Liners:

Velvetella
Portside
80%
Creme O' Spice
Deep Soul
Raw Refined


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm C7 and I truly love Chestnut, but Chestnut doesn't always go with everthing. I also like Cork, Plum, Mahogany, and Nightmoth. For the summer try using Cork. I also have some NYX lipliners that are really good. I use the NYX lipliners in different lighter colors than Chestnut.


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cork, Plum, Mahagony, Currant, Nightmoth


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd recommend cork, it's definitely more versatile


----------



## lsperry (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_In the M A C Cremestick Liners:

Velvetella
Portside
80%
Creme O' Spice
Deep Soul
Raw Refined_

 
Oh yeah, Velvetella!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the following:
Magenta-Its color looks just as the name implies; I've successfully worn it with Rocking Chick, Stiletto, Pomposity, and Girl About Town.
Cherry-Bright true(but not orange-y) red; goes with just about any red: Russian Red, Ruby Woo, Powerhouse, Glam.
Beet-pinky/purply red; goes with Girl About Town, Rebel, or Glam

These are the only MAC ones I own, but I love them dearly!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a NC45/NW40 and I like:

Subculture
Cork
Nightmoth (gorgeous)
Currant
Burgundy
Hodgepodge
Plum

Now, I also use Stripdown with a little cork in the corners, sometimes, when I want to do a nude lip.  I also use Chicory with some red lip colors.  I'd play around and see what you like and what you plan to use the liners with.  You can pull off a lot of liners and a lot of colors if you experiment.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 24, 2007)

cork is nice, i found chestnut a little too dark for the lips (im naughty and use it on the eyes now) but im still dying to buy spice, its meant to be a best-seller and a really good all-rounder


----------



## anickia (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. I will check these out.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jun 28, 2007)

omg Spice is the freaking best lipliner ever, i was told if u have tan to darker skin u should use Half Red instead of Spice but Spice def looked better on me

MA`s always tell me Cork and thats a nice one too


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

I use Oak,Subculture and Stripdown!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, the ladies named the ones I was going to name.


----------



## La Ilusion (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm NC42-43.  I love Cushy Cremestick liner for my nudes.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 9, 2007)

I like hover too


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 14, 2007)

What liner would you guys suggest to make an orange red lipstick more red?  My cherry liner does not seem to work as well with the orange red lipsticks as it does with the more true red lipsticks I wear.  More or less, I want to tone them down but still look like I am wearing red.


----------



## braidey (Aug 14, 2007)

I am NW45 and I use Currant, Nightmoth, Cork, Chestnut, and BBQ


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm NC45 and I rarely wear chesnut.  my favorites to wear are:

hodgepoge
mahogany
plum
burgandy
nightmoth
currant
80%
Sweet brown
plumsoft


----------



## afulton (Feb 20, 2011)

These are the ones I have from MAC:
  	Nightmoth
  	Cork
  	Chestnut
  	Currant
  	Plum
  	Magenta
  	Chickory


----------



## L281173 (Feb 21, 2011)

Chickory, Brick, Plum, Nightmoth, Currant, are all lipliners that I use besides Chestnut.


----------



## Sass (Feb 21, 2011)

Cork is my fave, but I have Currant and Red Enriched.  I wear Cork with all of my neutral lipsticks.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2011)

MAC: Nightmoth, Currant, Vino, Cork

  	Non-MAC:  NYX Y2K and Expresso


----------



## crystrill (Feb 27, 2011)

Cork, Mahagony, Currant, 80%


----------



## aradhana (Feb 27, 2011)

vino, spice, cork, mahogany, redd, brick, beet, magenta, subculture (on the fence about the last one)


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

cork and subculture


----------



## LegendaryLady83 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am NC44 and I like Cork, especially with Oh Baby lipglass.

  	I have to check out more colors myself.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

Cork
  	hodgepodge
  	beet
  	magenta
  	plum
  	pink treat

  	I'm so over chestnut...but I still wear it with certain colors


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> What liner would you guys suggest to make an orange red lipstick more red? My cherry liner does not seem to work as well with the orange red lipsticks as it does with the more true red lipsticks I wear. More or less, I want to tone them down but still look like I am wearing red.



 	Try Beet lip liner to see if that helps...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 3, 2011)

From MAC I have:

  	Cork
  	Beet
  	Chestnut
  	Vino
  	Magenta
  	Nightmoth
  	Cherry
  	Redd


  	Truth be told I have more NYX lip liners than MAC. Similar quality better price.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> From MAC I have:
> 
> Cork
> Beet
> ...


	what NYX liners do you have and love?  Is there a dupe for beet?  
  	I have natural, prune, purple rain, ever, beige and rose (I don't know why I have this one as I cannot find a use for it lol).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 3, 2011)

califabulous said:


> what NYX liners do you have and love?  Is there a dupe for beet?   		 			I have natural, prune, purple rain, ever, beige and rose (I don't know why I have this one as I cannot find a use for it lol).


 
	Purple Rain
  	Bloom
  	Hot Pink
  	Dolly Pink
  	Natural
  	Beige
  	Plush Red
  	There are more but these are the ones that I reach for the most. Unfortunately I already had Beet before I started buying NYX liners. So as far as a dupe... I'm not sure. I'd have to go to ULTA and compare.


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

MAC Liners:
  	Nightmoth
  	Currant
  	Chestnut
  	Cork
  	Boldly Bare
  	Magenta
  	BBQ
  	Plum

  	Cremestick liners:
  	80%
  	Creme o Spice
  	Cremeola


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

i like mac velvetella


----------

